# [solved] Embedded NC326i Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter

## salam

Hello,

Do you have experience with using this adapter with gentoo?

I didn't find any usable information, there are drivers available on HP site, but only for RedHat and SuSE.

At worst, one of these drivers could be probably used, but some built-in driver would be better.Last edited by salam on Fri Oct 24, 2008 7:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

do you have an output of lspci please?

bb

----------

## salam

Hello

I didn't have as i was deciding whether to buy the system with this device(HP DL320 G5p).

Anyway, I figured out it is a broadcom device and I bought the machine.

The adapter has been autodetected by livecd without any problems and both ports of the adapter are available.

It seems there will be no problems with any other hardware, seems to be a very compatible device.

----------

